# Solved: how to put a password on a router



## takeitezy (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey guys,

just wondering if anyone can help me out.. i just purchased my d-link DI-624 router with a DWL-G520 pci card and i want to put a password on the router to stop my neighbours from stealing.. if anyone can help me that would be great

thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a tutorial on how to enable encryption on your router: http://portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Dlink/DI-624_revB/wireless.htm


----------



## takeitezy (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks 4 that... i did it... 
really appriciated... thanks =)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I bet reading the manual would have helped as well. Or actually inputing your Model router into D-links support site.
http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1506&question=di-624

You will find most of the answers to most of your computer questions just by visiting the manufacturers website or just reading the manual that came with the device. Not too mention, D-Link sends a Setup CD that runs a Wizard to setup everything.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

But what would we do all day?


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

and how is verifying that his neighbor is stealing access?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

axis77 said:


> and how is verifying that his neighbor is stealing access?


I would guess that he looks in the wireless connection status of the router. Usually, when you have one wireless computer, and four connections are established, that's a big clue.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

right how dumb, in my netgear, you can see the connections status, nevermind......


----------



## takeitezy (Jan 9, 2007)

heheh yehh my net was lagging and i get capped when i havent even downloaded anything LOL plus i see another 2 connections with locks on them
but thanks 4 ur help guys
appreciated =)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

